Ask HN: What was the turning point of your career? - putnam
======
twobyfour
Being asked to join a startup as co-founder. The startup itself totally
flopped. But I learned a ton and was subsequently recruited for an entirely
new class of opportunities.

------
cm2012
Getting scouted on LinkedIn for a really good role.

------
zapperdapper
Going contracting.

